# Going to Jeff Beck's Rock & Roll Party with Imelda May and her band. Anyone else?



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

March 31st 2011, Michigan Theatre, Ann Arbor, MI. 
I'm assuming Jeff Beck will be great to see. And Imelda May and her band should be quite entertaining too!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wish I were there with you, or even without you.

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Rama just added a Beck show for the end of april.....wonder if it's with Imelda May. I hope so. If not....see you in michigan !!!


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

I had the honour of watching and briefly meeting Jeff Beck once. Pretty much cracks the whip and the guitar gets up on it's hind haunches and begs for treats. You're in for a great show..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Heard a show with that ensemble from earlier last year, and hearing Jeff Beck do 60's classics like "Sleepwalk" and "Apache" is a real treat.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I was living in France & bought tickets to see him on the "guitar shop" tour in Paris, but ended up stuck with a flight out of London & had to miss the show...argh

if he's up at Rama I might make the trek: saw David lee Roth there and it was awesome, Beck would be even better!


----------



## yoyo (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this event. Bought 4 meet and greet tickets for the Michigan Theatre and know it will be money well spent.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

yoyo said:


> I'm looking forward to this event. Bought 4 meet and greet tickets for the Michigan Theatre and know it will be money well spent.


Post us up some pics if you can. Enjoy the show and the meet and greet


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

yoyo said:


> I'm looking forward to this event. Bought 4 meet and greet tickets for the Michigan Theatre and know it will be money well spent.


In 2004, while travelling across Canada, somewhere around Rossport, Ontario, along the northern shore of Lake Superior, we stopped to stretch our legs, and sauntered down to a lovely pebbly beach with a number of large well-worn flat rocks upon which a great many people had left graffiti. One of them said "Jeff Beck & the Bumblebeast". If you have a chance to ask Mr. Beck a question or two, see if you can slide in one about that graffiti. I don't know that it was him, but I don't know that it *wasn't*.


----------



## yoyo (Feb 1, 2011)

*A Great Show*



yoyo said:


> I'm looking forward to this event. Bought 4 meet and greet tickets for the Michigan Theatre and know it will be money well spent.


I'm back. The concert was great. Beck and Imelda May.Beck's guitar and her voice and band proved to be a great time. We had a meet and greet afterwards, shook the magical hand and had some pictures taken with him. A very nice guy, seems down to earth..a regular Joe who just so happens plays one hell of a guitar. Thought my wife was going to scream when she shook his hand.

But as I suspected, money well spent.


----------

